# she let me have the storage room 6X24



## lathe nut (Aug 23, 2014)

cleaned it out painted the top half with and the bottom gray, race deck tile on the floor, several more out lets, shelve and going to put even more, books and of course the TV to play some of the[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH] DVD's about machine work, still got a few thing to get done, Its go an AC unit or would not want to bet in there with the 100's we are in now[/ATTACH]


----------

